

Ask HN: Is there a hacker news toolbox? Pls validate the idea - wanghq

Inspire by two recently HN posts.<p>If the answer is yes, I&#x27;d like to use that toolbox to check whether a toolbox already exists and no need to ask the question :)<p>What are you working on? A hacker news toolbox<p>Who would use your product?<p>1) &quot;Any hackers wanting to build some new stuff would better check this toolbox. If there is one satisfying your needs, then pls don&#x27;t reinvent the wheel unless you have good reasons.<p>2) Any hackers wanting to find some tools for their needs can check this toolbox. There are some great tools which are hard to be discovered as time goes because not every tool can make them famous, e.g. small audience. But you may need it someday.&quot;<p>How do you know customers need what you&#x27;re making? How do you know people want this?<p>1) &quot;Had I known about this I probably wouldn&#x27;t have built Poll... I just wanted something elegant that didn&#x27;t require registration... Good work!&quot; poll.lab.io said this to tally.tl. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8412791<p>2) &quot;I&#x27;m looking for a plugin posted here some time ago. There was a little plugin posted here a little while ago, probably not longer ago than at most 2 months.&quot; https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8409646&quot;
======
tucson
Excellent idea.

Not completely sure what scope you have in mind.

It reminds me of two things:

1\. Tools of the Trade:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5235137](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5235137)

they do an edition per year.

2\. and somewhere there is a google spreadhsheet of all hacker news derived
websites (all the guys who scrape hacker news to build "derivatives").

~~~
wanghq
Thanks for the link. Great to seed the initial db.

------
wanghq
The poll is here:
[http://poll.lab.io/dcla2GhYRr0lDLV7icEDMw](http://poll.lab.io/dcla2GhYRr0lDLV7icEDMw),
but I hope you can also vote this post so I can get more opinions.

~~~
tucson
One idea: it might be worth asking for email addresses. You already had 27
people interested. Build a quick unbounce page and get the emails so you can
recontact.

